# New Addition and some others



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is Reba our new Greyhound girl. 



















And some new ones of the other dogs so they aren't left out! I've been playing around with editing instead of my normal snap and upload!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

she is beautiful - are her legs so muscly because she was racing?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

xellil said:


> she is beautiful - are her legs so muscly because she was racing?


She is in good condition from racing. After her spay incision heals, we hope to start working her out to keep her as well conditioned as she is now. She has great muscle tone and a lot of drive. May give her a try at NOTRA in the fall, she doesn't even turn 3 until September.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow Reba is ripped! I love greyhounds, they're so beautiful!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

your new girl is soo pretty! and you other pups are sooo cute too!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful, I just love greyhounds, they are so docile. Cant wait until I can adopt one.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

She is so beautiful! Are those scars on her belly or are those water spots? How many dogs do you have? LOL


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks!  Those are scars on her belly. Greyhounds have very thin skin and get "boo boo's" easily. 

We have 9 dogs. 3 Greyhounds, 1 Dogo Argentino, 1 American Staffordshire Terrier, 1 Rat Terrier, 1 French Bulldog, 1 Boston Terrier and 1 JRT mix.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh your entire pack is absolutely lovely! And if you go by size you had me beat a long time ago but it's kinda nice to see someone catching up with me in number of dogs.... 
I have 10 so I feel a little less like the crazy dog lady now. :tongue1:
Beautiful pictures!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks! We are used to larger numbers, but had been trying to get down. We were very happy at 8, 4 big, 4 small and then Riddick had to go and die so suddenly 2 months ago and the house felt empty. Rebel helped, but still didn't feel right. So Reba is here now, feels more complete now. Riddick left a huge void. In his short life, he had really affected everyone including the other dogs. They grieved almost as bad as we did.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

LOVE The greyhound! They are such beautiful dogs! 

All your others dogs are gorgeous as well


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Reba is gorgeous! Love the greys!

What happened to Riddick? :sad:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!
Reba is beautiful!
You take awesome pictures!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

They are all lovely creatures. That new one is like a canine bodybuilder, holy cow.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Reba is gorgeous! Love the greys!
> 
> What happened to Riddick? :sad:


Concentric cardiomyopathy- he dropped dead at 10 months running across the yard. Never knew a thing in the world was wrong with him. One of his brothers died a few days ago- same thing.  

Taken 2 days before he died









Cell phone pic taken the day before after 2 hours of hard running at the park- never showed a sign his heart was bad. Vet said the left ventricular had 2" of inflammation and was pumping no blood.


----------

